# 230 5.9L  Diesel



## garybach (Feb 26, 2006)

Am looking at at a 1996 Itasca 34 foot Suncruiser, with a 230 5.9L Diesel engine.   Does anyone have any experience with this engine relative to pulling power and torque.  We pull horses with our current '88 Pace Arrow 454 Chevy Chassis, but want to upgrade to a Diesel pusher.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 26, 2006)

230 5.9L  Diesel

Gary, does the 454 tow the trailer ok? What size trailer and loaded weight? I have no experience with the 5.9 engine.


----------



## gunny (Feb 27, 2006)

230 5.9L  Diesel

Gary,

I have had both 454 big Block and 5.9L Cummins powered rigs, at present I have a 2006 Seneca Duramax powered rig. Of the three different engines I can say the Cummins 5.9L is the best hands down. The 5.9L is a torque monster and well out perform the 454 Gas rig by a mile. I am not sure about your 230 the 305 would be a much better choice, but since this RV is in fact powered by a 230 you don't have much of a choice. but thats cool as there are severeal ways to increase the output safely of this 230 5.9L, it just takes money.

The 454 is a great engine, for what it is, no doubt about it. it is simply not in the class of a diesel like the Cummins. Now if you really and truly want a big dollar disappointment get a Duramax Chevy powered rig. My new coach with this underpowered mess is something else altogether. Go with the 5.9L I don't believe you will be sorry.

Gunny


----------

